# Wo wohnen in/um Erlangen?



## GertFroebe (15. September 2004)

Liebe Locals! 
Nun ist es fix mit Erlangen und bald vorbei mit dem Münchner Süden. Umziehen ist angesagt. Hat jemand Tipps, wo man nett wohnen kann? Es geht um zwei Personen und etliche Bikes.
Am Wochenende startet die erste Erkundungstour. Wo in oder außerhalb der Stadt kann man nach Wohnmöglichkeiten in ruhiger Lage, mit Grün und möglichst nahen Bike- und Laufstrecken Ausschau halten? 
Ich freue mich über alle Tipps!

Ach ja: Welches Bike-Gebiet ist geeignet, sich gleich ein wenig in die Gegend zu verlieben? Das könnte über den Trennungsschmerz hinweghelfen ...

Vielen Dank ...


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2004)

GertFroebe schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Locals!
> Nun ist es fix mit Erlangen und bald vorbei mit dem Münchner Süden. Umziehen ist angesagt. Hat jemand Tipps, wo man nett wohnen kann? Es geht um zwei Personen und etliche Bikes.
> Am Wochenende startet die erste Erkundungstour. Wo in oder außerhalb der Stadt kann man nach Wohnmöglichkeiten in ruhiger Lage, mit Grün und möglichst nahen Bike- und Laufstrecken Ausschau halten?
> Ich freue mich über alle Tipps!
> ...


Dann sach ich doch mal:

Welcome to Frangen, the sunny side of Bayern!!!!

Bin zwar a Fädder...aber wenns umbedingt Erlangen sein muß, würd ich dir die Gegen zwischen Erlangen und Forchheim (Bubenreuth usw.) empfehlen ...biketechnisch das Tor zur Frängischen Schweiz mit einem astreinen Trailrevier...oder hinten raus Richtung Rathsberg, Atzelsberg, Uttenreuth...da kannst Du dann ein weinig im Sebalder Reichswald rumrollen...

Wenn Du nen Guide brauchstoder mal die Trails in Fädd oder Närmberch kennen lernen willst...meld Dich

Hier im Frangenforum ist auch einiges geboten...

Pizzaplauder in Nürnberg
Wöchentliches Bike in Fädd
Touren in der Frängischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GertFroebe (15. September 2004)

@Altitude
Danke sehr! Dann werde ich mir am Samstag/Sonntag die Gebiete mal vorknöpfen. Was den Guide angeht: Ein Fränkisch-Kurs ist offensichtlich integriert - Perfekt!


----------



## blacksurf (15. September 2004)

da sag ich doch mal hi
Herzlich willkommen.
Bikereviere gibts hier jede Menge und jede Menge verrückte Biker und Bikerinnen auch

Der Alti hat ja schon fast alles benannt.

Blacksurf


----------



## sunflower (15. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Welcome to Frangen, the sunny side of Bayern!!!!


Vorallen Dingen ist Erlangen 'sunny'... 

Naja, dann sag ich als Erlanger auch mal Hallo. Auch zugezogen (Student halt) und ans Fränggisch gewöhnt man sich auch...

Was Strecken und so angeht, bin ich selbst auch reichlich planlos. Ich wend mich in der Hinsicht auch stets vertrauensvoll an den alti...  

Und nett ist der durchgeknallte Haufen alle mal!  Die lassen sogar mich mitfahren, obwohl ich auf dem Bike wohl die personifizierte Katastrophe bin... 

Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß bei der Wohnungssuche, das gestaltet sich in Erlangen nämlich net unbedingt als allzu leicht. Außer man Asche ohne Ende...  Aber das geht schon, nur manchmal etwas frustig...

LG sunny


----------



## aprillaprill (15. September 2004)

wenn dus n bischen härter magst kann ich dir den ratsberg ans herz legen musst am waldkrankenhaus rechts immer den berg hochfahren schon biste da ..


----------



## sunflower (16. September 2004)

Am Rathsberg kann man sich aber auch durchaus ganz gut als 'unechter' Biker bewegen...  Also immer ruff da...


----------



## aprillaprill (16. September 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Am Rathsberg kann man sich aber auch durchaus ganz gut als 'unechter' Biker bewegen...  Also immer ruff da...


nene wenn wir da oben nen ccler entdecken gibts n festmal   schertz ---


----------



## Coffee (16. September 2004)

hi,

dann mal auch ein willkommen an den "neu" erlanger. zumindest bald ;-)

bezüglich Wohnen kann ich mich Alti nur anschließen. Sucht über die Zeitung? oder wie? größe der wohnung? ostenpunkt? ca.?

ab wann genau bist du da?

grüße coffee


----------



## schlupp (16. September 2004)

Was das Wohnen angeht:
Ich bin auch ein zugezogener Erlanger: Ich bin in Sieglitzhof gelandet, und brauch genau 3 Minuten auf den Ratsberg   
Also ich kann alles Im Osten von Erlangen empfehlen, so wie die kleinen schönen Vororte Uttenreuth, Weiher, Buckenhof, Spardorf, o.Ä.
Hier ist es noch etwas ruhiger, man ist mit Bus oder Rad in wenigen Minuten mitten im Geschehen, und man hat in fast jeden Richtung(Außer halt richtung Westen--> nur zur Eisdielenrunde geeignet) geniale Natur zum Biken direkt vor der Tür --> Hetzles rules   

Gruß Schlupp

p.s. Und Erlangen ist ein genialer Ort für Biker(MTB und auch Straße)


----------



## schlupp (16. September 2004)

Ach ja, und um die Gegend Laufend oder Bikend kennenzulernen:
Einfach melden.
Ich leite ne MTB-Gruppe im Hochschulsport der Uni. Da kann man sich ohne weiteres mal anschließen, un auch sonst sind wir fast täglich mit dem MTB unterwegs. Laufen kann man eigentlich die in den selben Revieren, man muss halt ein bißchen abkürzen, wenn man es sich nicht allzusehr besorgen will.

Gruß Schlupp

Keep on riding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GertFroebe (16. September 2004)

Hallo echte und assimilierte Franken, vielen Dank für das herzliche Willkommen. Und für die vielen Tipps! Die Richtung scheint klar zu sein.



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sucht über die Zeitung? oder wie? größe der wohnung? Kostenpunkt? ca.?
> ab wann genau bist du da?
> grüße coffee


Wir haben uns im Internet verschiedene Angebote herausgesucht, ein paar Maklertermine für Samtag fix gemacht (dabei eure Tipps berücksichtigt!) und werden also übermorgen die ersten Angebote sondieren.
Eine Zeitungsanonce geben wir möglicherweise auch noch auf. Die sind sicher nützlich, sobald wir genau wissen, wo wir hin wollen und was wir erwarten können. Größe der Wohnung: Garten für die Bike-Wäsche und Frühstück, mindestens drei Zimmer (eines wird als Büro benötigt), am liebsten mit Keller o.ä. wegen der Bikes und der Preis ... na ja, der Münchner Süden radiert den Spartrieb bei Mietpreisen gründlich aus.
Ab wann? Letzten Samstag wurde es mit Erlangen klar. Ab 1.11. arbeitet meine Frau dort, vollständiger Umzug folgt so schnell wie möglich. Das wird noch ein Abenteuer.
Freue mich auf den "genialen Ort für Biker"
Viele Grüße Stephan


----------



## GertFroebe (16. September 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und um die Gegend Laufend oder Bikend kennenzulernen:
> Einfach melden.
> Ich leite ne MTB-Gruppe im Hochschulsport der Uni. Da kann man sich ohne weiteres mal anschließen, ...


Danke für das Angebot. Mache ich gern, sobald ich auch alleine nach Hause finde (falls ihr mir davon gefahren seid)


----------



## aprillaprill (16. September 2004)

na krass uttenreuth ... dann wohnste bei mir um die ecke das verheist nichts gutes  lass mich raten deine frau arbeitet bestimmt bei siemens .. ich wünsche dir auf jeden für die zukunf t das es dir in franken gefällt . wie du sicher gemerkt hast is franken ne ccfreundliche gegend die sind hier überall wie die ratten und so  schertz ... also sei froh das du n franke bist wenn auch nur n zugezogener ein franke ist das höchste was ein mensch seien kann ... hau rein und verzweifle net wenn du deine mitmenschen net verstehst ... das fränkeln gewöhnst dir schneller an als dir lieb ist


----------



## traileruli (17. September 2004)

Hallo Geeerd, erstmal Willkommen in Frankonia. Bin auch zugezogen aber in der Nachbartown von Erlangen, in Forchheim.
Wohnungsmäßig kann ich ebenso die Gegend zwischen Erlangen und Forcheim empfehlen. Die Preise sind da auch sehr moderat: ca. 100qm kriegste da für ca 500-600 Öre.

Fahrstreckenmäßig ist die Fänkische ein Traum, da hats alles was das Herz begehrt. Wir haben hier auch mehrere Termine=Bike und Ausfahrtreffen, und für jede gegend gibts eigentlich nen Spezi, der die Klamotten richtig kennt.
Ich biet mich gerne an, dich in der Fränkischen mit Plan rumzuführen.
Unser wöchentlichen Treffs sind mit dem MTB Mittwoch 18.00, ca 1 1/2 std, und Sammstags 14.00 mit ca 3std Ausfahrt. Freitag ist um 18.00 Rennrad angesagt mit ca. 1 1/2std. Start ist die Magnesia Kletterhalle, Bayreutherstraße ind Forchheim, Richtung Fränkische Schweiz/Ebermannstadt.
Im Winter werden wir die Zeiten etwas vorziehen,bzw Nigthrides anbieten.

Übrigens dazu ist jeder gerne eingeladen mitzufahren!
Gruß Uli


----------



## GertFroebe (17. September 2004)

@aprillaprill
Zugezogener Franke werde ich dann schon werden, immerhin mit fränkischem Blut. Meine Mutter ist Fränkin. Sie hat mir beigebracht, extrem schnelles Sprechen spielerisch zu verstehen. Außerdem bin ich in Mannheim aufgewachsen worden. Da wird eigentlich gar nicht gesprochen. Eine harte Schule. Ä harte Schul, gell! Deswegen verstehe ich viele  deutsche Dialekte inklusive Schweizerdeutsch. In anderen Worten: Ich bin hoffnungsfroh, klar zu kommen.

@Altitude @schlupp @trialeruli ...
Vielen vielen Dank für die Mitfahrgelegenheiten! Ich melde mich bestimmt mal.


----------



## lowfat (17. September 2004)

Hi Gert,
willkommen im Club der Wahlfranken!
Ich wohne in Dormitz. Das ist 8km östlich von ER. Es gibt von dort ein für Autos gesperrtes Schottersträßchen am Waldrand bis fast in die Stadt. Das ist ideal für die tägliche Minidosis.
Bis zu den Sigletrails im Kalchreuther Wald sind es 15m min nach Süden, bis zu den Downhills am Hetzles 20 min nach Norden. Keine Schlechte Lage also.

vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aprillaprill (18. September 2004)

nene nicht nach dormitz .... du bekommst da augenkrebs von der ganzen jugend da hinten ... da siehste mal was inzest alles anrichten kann  desweiteren weigere ich mich als franke dormitz als fränkisch anzuerkennen ...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (20. September 2004)

GertFroebe schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem bin ich in Mannheim aufgewachsen worden


 Na holahe, wer "Mannähmerisch" versteht, den kann wirklich garnichts mehr schocken, nichtmal Fränggisch. Willkommen.


----------



## GertFroebe (20. September 2004)

So, nun ist alles klar gemacht. Spätestens ab November beginnt der Fränkisch-Kurs. Bis Sprache, Umgangsformen und Biken in Franken verinnerlicht sind, vergeht hoffentlich nicht allzuviel Zeit. Das Wochenende hat jedenfalls viel Vorfreude geweckt und die Schatten, welche der baldige Heimatverlust wirft, aufhellen können. 

Wohnen werden wir in Kunreuth. Kunreuth ist klein, wunderschön in dem von euch empfohlenen Gebiet gelegen und wird voraussichtlich demnächst mit einer weiteren Satellitenschüssel verziert. Irgendwie haben es die Telekom-Leute geschafft, das DSL-Kabel nach Kunreuth beim letzten Straßenbau zu vergessen. Nun habe ich gestern viel Zeit damit verbracht, Alternativen zu finden. Wahrscheinlich wird es SkyDSL. Oder mehrere ISDN-Leitungen. Nicht toll aber was soll man tun ... 
Vielen Dank erstmal an alle für die Unterstützung. Nun werde ich erstmal die Suchfunktion zu Hilfe nehmen, um etwas über die lokalen Bike-Shops herauszufinden. Und kennt vielleicht zufällig jemand ein lokales Unternehmen, welches auf Internet-Anbindung spezialisiert ist?
Danke an alle und bis bald!


----------



## dubbel (20. September 2004)

GertFroebe schrieb:
			
		

> ...voraussichtlich demnächst mit einer weiteren Satellitenschüssel verziert. Irgendwie haben es die Telekom-Leute geschafft, das DSL-Kabel nach Kunreuth beim letzten Straßenbau zu vergessen. Nun habe ich gestern viel Zeit damit verbracht, Alternativen zu finden. Wahrscheinlich wird es SkyDSL. Oder mehrere ISDN-Leitungen. Nicht toll aber was soll man tun ...


probier wireless LAN (scnr)


----------



## GertFroebe (20. September 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> probier wireless LAN (scnr)



Seufz! Dreh mir das Messer in der Wunde ...


----------



## kubikjch (20. September 2004)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,

ich bin gebürtiger Kunreuther und wohne jetzt 5 km entfernt in Leutenbach, praktisch auf der anderes Seite des berühmten Walberla 
Ich tät mal sagen, du hast dir ne ziemlich gute Gegend rausgesucht um mit dem Bike  durch die Gegend zu düsen.
Wünsche dir Viel Spaß in der Gegend und vielleicht sieht man sich mal.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## GertFroebe (22. September 2004)

Von: Klingelmann, Bernhard [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Mi 2004-09-22 11:56
Betreff: UMTS Versorgung in Kunreuth
...
die UMTS-Versorgung in Kunreuth ist nach meinen Unterlagen gegeben, es kann aber auf Grund topographischer Gegebenheiten in bestimmten Bereichen zu Versorgungdefiziten kommen.

MfG
Bernhard Klingelmann

T-Mobile Deutschland GmbH
Bernhard Klingelmann, RM5-T5
Technischer Kundenservice
Dieselstr.43
90441 Nürnberg

Witzig, der Telefonmann heißt Klingelmann. Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit UMTS im genannten Gebiet?


----------



## GertFroebe (3. März 2005)

Hallo, erinnert ihr euch noch? Es ging um die Wohnungssuche.
Es muss einfach mal sein: 
	HERZLICHES DANKESCHÖN für eure Tipps!!! 

Besser hätten wir es nicht treffen können, es ist einfach wunderschön hier. Nordosten von Erlangen war ein super Hinweis! Wir sind euch für die Anregungen und eindeutigen Aussagen sehr dankbar! So hatte die Wohnungssuche nur eine Woche gedauert. 
Das Bikerevier kann ich momentan nur ansatzweise beurteilen. Letztes Jahr ging hier nicht mehr viel und am Sonntag hatte ich erst meine zweite Tour 2005 hier - die war aber trotz Kälte und Kürze und Schnee wieder superschön. Zu Fuß habe ich dafür regelmäßig Hetzles und Umgebung erklommen und habe riesig Freude an dem Gebiet. 11.000 Höhenmeter von Januar bis Februar allein beim Joggen versprechen viel für die Bike- und Rennrad-Saison. Wir freuen uns sehr darauf.
Nochmals: Danke, ihr wart super!!!


----------



## Altitude (3. März 2005)

GertFroebe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, erinnert ihr euch noch? Es ging um die Wohnungssuche.
> Es muss einfach mal sein:
> HERZLICHES DANKESCHÖN für eure Tipps!!!
> 
> ...



Mensch Auric,

freut mich, daß es Dir im Frangenländle gefällt...

Die Erlanger "Fitfu**er" nehmen Dich sicherlich gerne auf eine Ihrer Touren mit - und wie schon gesagt, wenn Du aml Fädd oder Närmberch Trailtechnisch erforschen willst - einfach ne Mail an [email protected] schicken...

Grüße


----------

